# hook, line, and sinker seminars



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

does anyone know if there is an online schedule for the hls seminars?



pnj.com apparently has dropped their fishing section or either i'm too retarded to find it.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

> *ericholstman (3/25/2008)*www.hlsseminarseries.com




Your bio on there is great Eric!! Sounds like you are taking part in "The Real World Fishing Episodes". Seriously though, your resume is awesome and glad to have your expertise on this site. Same with Chris. Didn't realize I was talking with a local celebrity today at GBBT!



Hall


----------

